# Help with light and Voltage please....



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I picked up some Minitronics Incadescent lamps to light the New River Mine Building. 
I already burned 1 bulb out so I am here for help.

They are 1.5 Volt 40mA 2.4mm Dia.

I want to run these off a DC transformer like my other lights are powered. 

Do I wire these in Series? 

I have 9 left. I was thinking of using Xmas lights on the interior and the small lights for exterior and underneath in the loading area. I might make some little fixtures from styrene to hold the exterior lights. 

I know John  you probably already explained it to me before. I just dont want to throw away $12 in burned out lights. 

Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, you wire them in series, just add up the bulb voltage until you get to the transformer output voltage. I also recommend you de-rate the lights a bit, maybe run them on 1.25V or so, they'll have much longer life.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent! :thumbsup: Thanks John!  I will let you know how it works out!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just don't let the magic smoke out of anything.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Its there! Its just hidden. :laugh::laugh: I will try and leave it inside.


----------

